# Dambuster pilot dies



## Cota1992 (Aug 17, 2007)

From the UK Daily News

Dambuster pilot dies
17/08/2007 
One of the last surviving pilots of the Dambusters in the Second World War has died.

Flt Lieut Freddie Watts, 87, joined 617 squadron after their legendary bouncing bombs destroyed German dams - but scored a direct hit as battleship The Tirpitz was sunk.

Winston Churchill said at the time the sinking was "the greatest event at sea".


Flt Lieut Watts, who was awarded two Distinguished Flying Crosses for bravery, was born in London but later settled in Chesterfield, Derbyshire.

Daughter Rosemary Smith said: "He had what you would call a good war - he was a hero but he was very modest."



Note: I was not sure where to put this as I was not allowed to post in the News section, if the mods want to move this please do do, thanks
Art


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

I salute you Flt Lieut Freddie Watts.
There can't be many of the dambusters left. Their passing away means priceless information will be lost never to be found.
Such a pity


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't help but feel sad everytime we lose one of these great vets. Nothing we can do, but we must always remember them.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 17, 2007)

The old generations are passing away and we lose priceless knowledge with every man dead and that generation learned to appreciate life the hard way....my respects for all WW2 vets....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> The old generations are passing away and we lose priceless knowledge with every man dead and that generation learned to appreciate life the hard way....my respects for all WW2 vets....




Agree 100%


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2007)

On a trivial note he settled in Derbyshire near where a lot of my family originates.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 27, 2007)

Just read on wikipedia that the "Great Depression" in England was also called "The Great Slump."

Somehow the English one sounds more upbeat and less depressing.


----------

